

AMD new Linux Driver strategy - JetSpiegel
http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=21006

======
JetSpiegel
In a nutshell, the kernel part will be mainlined and common between the blob
and the open source driver. The blob will be userspace only.

This will only work for the next generation of cards, though.

